# Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November



## Fabian (11. November 2008)

*Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Morgen ist ja Schülerstreik,und ich wollte mal fragen wer alles mitmacht..
Aus unserem Jahrgang geht ein großteil da hin....


----------



## The_Freak (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Hab bis jetzt grade eben noch gar nichts von einem Streik gehört? 
Vllt liegts auch nur daran das ich in NRW wohn, aber wenn morgen die halbe Schule fehlt bin ich natürlich dabei 

Gruß


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

für was streiken die denn???

für mehr Bildung??? dann sollten die vielleicht länger da bleiben und die lehrer nicht rauslassen, anstatt für einen Streik zu schwänzen^^


----------



## Fifadoc (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

lol? wieso soll denn gestreikt werden?
und warum ausgerechnet schüler? gegen was bitte?

schüler leisten nichts, zahlen nichts und verdienen kein geld. Ein Streik-Recht haben sie erst recht nicht. ^^

Klär mich bitte auf, was die Grundlage des Streiks sein soll und was er überhaupt bezwecken soll.


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Wenn es der Schüler- und Studentenstreik ist, von dem ich gestern in meiner Uni (Paderborn) gehört habe, dann zielt er darauf hinaus, das Bildungssystem von Schulen und vor allem auch Universitäten zu verbessern. In Paderborn findet der Streik, zu dem auch Studenten erscheinen werden, um 12:30 Uhr vor dem Rathaus in Paderborn statt. Folgende Punkte sind Teil des Programms:

- Abschaffung der Studiengebühren
- Einstellung von mehr Lehrpersonal, sowohl in Schulen als auch (oder gerade auch) in Universitäten
- Chancengleichheit für Abiturienten und Studenten (jeder sollte studieren können)
- einen vierten Punkt, den ich vergessen habe...

Wer also Zeit/Lust hat und mobil machen will gegen soziale Ungerechtigkeit innerhalb des Bildungswesens, Studiengebühren und mehr Lehrpersonal, der ist dringend aufgerufen, an der Demo teilzunehmen! Es hilft uns allen weiter!


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

jetz hätt ich noch gerne eine begründung warum das in der schulzeit sein muss^^


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Cattivo schrieb:


> Wenn es der Schüler- und Studentenstreik ist, von dem ich gestern in meiner Uni (Paderborn) gehört habe, dann zielt er darauf hinaus, das Bildungssystem von Schulen und vor allem auch Universitäten zu verbessern. In Paderborn findet der Streik, zu dem auch Studenten erscheinen werden, um 12:30 Uhr vor dem Rathaus in Paderborn statt. Folgende Punkte sind Teil des Programms:
> 
> - Abschaffung der Studiengebühren
> - Einstellung von mehr Lehrpersonal, sowohl in Schulen als auch (oder gerade auch) in Universitäten
> ...



die studiengebühren sind wichtig
mehr lehrer von welchen geld ? 
neue betriebsysteme ? kauft euch doch einfach ein notebook


----------



## Fifadoc (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Hmmm, klingt gut und schön, aber irgendwie nutzlos, oder? ^^

laut Grundgesetz haben wir in Deutschland ein RECHT auf Bildung. Die Studiengebühren verletzen dieses nicht, somit ist ein Streik zwar schön und gut, aber ohne Grundlage.
Mehr Personal ist super und wäre klasse, aber das ist widersinnig, wenn man keine Studiengebühren haben will. Bildung kostet nunmal Geld.

und nun mein Lieblingspunkt:
Chancengleichheit! 
Seit wann kann in Deutschland nicht jeder Abiturient studieren? Jeder kann etwas studieren, wenn er Abitur hat. Die kosten müssen halt durch Kredite gedeckt werden, aber das ist nicht rechtswiedrig. Im Ausland ist das ganz normal.
Ok, nicht jeder kann jedes Fach studieren (siehe NC), aber daran ist er meist selbst mit schuld. Außerdem ist es kein Grundgesetz, dass jeder alles studieren darf.

Ach so: die Uni zu bestreiken ist übrigens unsinnig. Entschieden werden die Sachen in den Landtägen. Da ist es nicht sinnvoll auf Bildung zu verzichten um mehr Bildung zu verlangen.


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Die Studiengebühren sind nicht wichtig und es funktioniert auch ohne sie in anderen Bundesländern, in denen sie nicht eingeführt sind. Durch diese Gebühren schaffen es manche Leute vielleicht garnicht, zu studieren, weil sie finanziell nicht dazu in der Lage sind, alle 6 Monate fast 700 Euro (Studien- plus ASTAgebühren) zu zahlen. Wo ist das bitte gerecht?

Und für was werden die Gebühren in der Uni genutzt? In diesem Semester wird es mir persönlich ganz deutlich, dass es einfach an Lehrpersonal an den Unis fehlt, da ich mindestens 3 Seminare besuche, in denen mehr als 100 Leute sitzen, in einem Seminar sind es sogar 200 - entsprechend "gut" sind der Sauerstoffgehalt und die Lernbedingungen.

Vom Platzmangel in manchen Seminarräumen mal ganz abgesehen, bei denen Leute, die nicht mindestens 15 Minuten vor Vorlesungsbeginn im Raum eintreffen, schlicht und einfach keinen Sitzplatz mehr bekommen und sich auf den Boden oder wohin auch immer setzen müssen. Und dafür zahle ich soviel Geld?

Zwar werden nur 5% von den Studiengebühren für Lehrpersonal aufgewandet (zumindest an meiner Uni Paderborn), aber wieso herrscht dann trotzdem noch so ein akuter Mangel an Dozenten. Und wohin gehen die restlichen 95%? Auf meine Anfrage hin, ob es einen Ausgabenplan darüber gebe, verwies man mich auf die ASTA Seite der Uni Paderborn, bei der ich zu diesem Thema fündig werden sollte - bis heute habe ich diesbezüglich nichts gefunden.

Das sind nur ein paar von vielen Punkten, die mich schon seit einiger Zeit aufregen, wenn es ums Thema Studiengebühren geht. Ich bin jetzt im vierten Semester und es wird meiner Meinung nach eher schlimmer als besser. Im ersten Semester hat man wenigstens noch Sitzplätze bekommen oder saß in Seminaren, die nicht so extrem besucht waren. Aber was seit einiger Zeit abgeht, dass schießt den Vogel ab und so kann es nicht weitergehen. Darum halte ich eine solche Demo für angebracht und hoffe, dass sie fruchtet!


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

ich wohne in dresden und wir haben auch schon gestreikt 
weil der bildungsminister uns die gelder für schulmaterial kürzen wollte und wir kammen auch so kaum hin

hat trotzdem nicht gebraucht auser ein paar euro 

haben vorm landtag gestreikt


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Cattivo schrieb:


> Die Studiengebühren sind nicht wichtig und es funktioniert auch ohne sie in anderen Ländern, in denen sie nicht eingeführt sind. Durch diese Gebühren schaffen es manche Leute vielleicht garnicht, zu studieren, weil sie finanziell nicht dazu in der Lage sind, alle 6 Monate fast 700 Euro (Studien- plus ASTAgebühren) zu zahlen. Wo ist das bitte gerecht?



das ist absolut kein argument... siehe bildungskredit und befreiung in sozialen härtefällen...

ob die studiengebühren davon unabhängig nun sinnvoll sind... man darf es zu 70% bezweifeln, denn ich habe von meinen studiengebühren bisher farbige skripte bekommen, die schwarz weiß ausgedruckt sind (sehr sinnvoll bei skripten die zu 90 % aus farbigen Grafiken bestehen)

zudem habe ich office 2007 bekommen, mit dem ich absolut nix anzufangen weiß, weil ich open offivce nutze...

allerdings sind mit studiengebühren bei uns zb auch vorkurse finanziert, die einen leichteren einstieg garantieren, und auch übungen werden gemacht, die den stoff festigen...

FAZIT: studiengebühren können sinnvoll sein, allerdings hätten es 200 euro auch getan...


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Es funktionierte doch jahrelang (jahrzehntelang) auch ohne Studiengebühren - wieso müssen jetzt auf einmal solche Abgaben getätigt werden. Bildung kostet mittlerweile fast überall Geld, davon sollten dann wenigstens die Universitäten befreit bleiben. Und wer das Geld hat und elitär studieren möchte, geht auf eine bezahlte FH. Und Bildungskredit ist für mich kein Argument, da man diesen auch irgendwann zurückzahlen muss und er zudem mit Zinsen behaftet ist, wenn auch in geringem Maße. Die Befreiung von sozialen Härtefällen ist mir neu. Habe zumindest in Bezug auf meine Uni noch nie von jemandem gehört, bei dem das angewandt wurde. Aber das sind wenn eh nur Ausnahmen, sowas ist als Argument nicht wirklich tragbar.

Und ich würde liebend gerne auf die vielen Angebote für Studenten seitens Microsoft verzichten und dafür weniger oder garkeine Studiengebühren zahlen. Und wenn schon Reader bzw. Skripte für manches Seminar Pflicht sind, wieso werden diese dann nicht aus den Gebühren bezahlt? Allein für diese Reader habe ich dieses Semester zusätzlich nochmal über 40 Euro ausgegeben. Das sind irgendwann einfach Mehrkosten, die ich nicht mehr im Stande und bereit bin zu tragen. Und nicht jeder hat wohlhabende Eltern, denen es mehr oder minder egal ist, wie der Sohn oder die Tochter studiert - weil sie einfach bessere finanzielle Möglichkeiten haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Der Bildungskredit ist nichts anderes als ein normaler Bankkredit, Zinsen miteinbegriffen. Da könnte man sich auch nen Fernseher oder Auto finanzieren. Läuft auf das Gleiche hinaus. 

Die Bank darf aber nur kommen, wenn du entsprechend Geld verdienst. Genialer amerikanischer Start ins Berufsleben. Wer kann von sich schon sagen: "Ich hab 15.000 € schulden".

Die "sozialen Härtefälle" gelten nur bei Sozialhilfeempfängern (die zumindest in diese Kategorie fallen würden). Aber nur wenn sie ÄLTER als 25 Jahre sind, denn dann müssten die Eltern für sorgen. Welcher ABI-Abgänger ist schon 25?

Ich bin sicherlich nicht gegen Studiengebühren. Aber es müssen keine 500€ + Asta sein. Und schon gar nicht für ein Erststudium. Bei echten Langzeitstudenten, sollte abkassiert werden. Das unterstütze ich sofort.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

also ich halte studiengebühren vom prinzip her sogar fair.
Azubis zahlen steuern und tragen damit einen Teil der Ausbildungskosten selbst. 

Die Ausbildung EINES Mediziners kostest 100.000€. bezahlen tuen das u.a. die Azubis, die arbeiten gehen. Fair ist das nicht gerade. trotz studiengebühren übernimmt ein Mediziner nichtmal 10% der Kosten für seine Ausbildung selbst. 
Es ist aber richtig, dass die Gebühren falsch verteilt werden. Nur da lohnt ein Streik an der Uni/Schule gar nichts. Die Verteilung der Gelder macht der Landtag, aber das hab ich schonmal gesagt 

Und wie die Bildungskredite funktionieren weiss ich nur zu gut, denn ohne so einen Kredit würde ich nicht Studieren. Weder ich, noch meine Eltern, können das nämlich bezahlen.
Wer so einen Kredit nicht will, weiss scheinbar schon vorher, dass er ihn nicht zurück bezahlen kann. Dann ist die Person also entweder wenig überzeugt von den eigenen Fähigkeiten und glaubt nicht, später einen Job zu bekommen, oder er/sie studiert etwas aus Lust und Spass, ohne Ziel und weiss somit, dass man damit eh nur Taxifahrer werden kann.


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Cattivo schrieb:


> Es funktionierte doch jahrelang (jahrzehntelang) auch ohne Studiengebühren - wieso müssen jetzt auf einmal solche Abgaben getätigt werden. Bildung kostet mittlerweile fast überall Geld, davon sollten dann wenigstens die Universitäten befreit bleiben.



seit wann kostet schule geld???
jaja, man sollte sich mal die dimensionen klar machen... allein ein schlujahr für einen schüler kostet den staat 7000-10000 euro...

stellt euch mal vor es gäbe noch schulgeld, na dann bildung ade...


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Seit es Fachhochschulen und diverse andere private Einrichtungen gibt, bei denen man einen berufsqualifizierenden Abschluss machen kann, kosten Schulen Geld. Dazu kommen dann noch Lehrmittel wie Bücher, Schreibutensilien und, auf manchen Privatschulen mittlerweile auch schon Pflichtausstattung, ein Laptop. Ich rede also nicht von weiterführenden Schulen, sondern nur von solchen mit Berufsabschlusscharakter.

Was mich allerdings an den Studiengebühren, besonders an der Uni Paderborn stört, ist die Tatsache, dass wir eine Hochschule für Medienwissenschaften sind, was von vorneherein schonmal mehr Geld verschlingt. Zudem war unsere Uni eine der erste bundesweit, die damals, als das Studiengebührengesetzt verabschiedet wurde, direkt gleich mal den Höchstbeitrag von 500 nahm - im Vergleich dazu bezahlt man in Münster, einer anerkannten und qualitativ hochwertigen Uni, gerade mal 340 Euro Studienbeiträge. Kurzum: 500 Euro sind schlichtweg zuviel Geld!


----------



## HeX (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

ich habe für meine ausbildung und für mein abi ordentlich bezahlt (an privat schule), dafür zahle ich aber keine studien gebühren (sachsen), find ich auch gut so, uni hat auch so genug geld... zumindest wird bei uns sich nicht beschwert.
zu volle seminarräume oder so gibt es bei mir auch nicht, eher zu leere

trozdem bekomme ich auch das komplette ms packet mit office, windows, visualstudio und co

desweiteren haben viele die ich kenne auch so zu tun ihre wohnung und auto zu bezahlen, mit gebühren müsstend ie ja noch nebenbei arbeiten^^

also ich bin auch gegen studien gebühren... geht prima ohne


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Cattivo schrieb:


> Seit es Fachhochschulen und diverse andere *private* Einrichtungen gibt, bei denen man einen berufsqualifizierenden Abschluss machen kann, kosten Schulen Geld. Dazu kommen dann noch Lehrmittel wie Bücher, Schreibutensilien und, auf manchen *Privatschulen* mittlerweile auch schon Pflichtausstattung, ein Laptop. Ich rede also nicht von weiterführenden Schulen, sondern nur von solchen mit Berufsabschlusscharakter.



witzbold, was hat das denn mit dem Staatlichen Bildungssystem zu tun???


----------



## d00mfreak (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> also ich halte studiengebühren vom prinzip her sogar fair.



Ich nicht.
TP: Studiengebühren als Stolperstein
heise online - 20.10.08 - Studiengebühren schrecken Abiturienten ab




> Azubis zahlen steuern und tragen damit einen Teil der Ausbildungskosten selbst.


... aber verdienen nebenher auch was, und er hätte nebenbei bemerkt auch die Chance gehabt, einen akademischen Beruf zu wählen.



> Die Ausbildung EINES Mediziners kostest 100.000€. bezahlen tuen das u.a. die Azubis, die arbeiten gehen. Fair ist das nicht gerade. trotz studiengebühren übernimmt ein Mediziner nichtmal 10% der Kosten für seine Ausbildung selbst.



Natürlich kostet die Ausbildung eines Mediziners weit mehr als z.B. eines Handwerkers. Umgekehrt wird der Mediziner aber i.d.R. auch weit mehr Steuern entrichten, sobald er ins Arbeitsleben eintritt.



> Und wie die Bildungskredite funktionieren weiss ich nur zu gut, denn ohne so einen Kredit würde ich nicht Studieren. Weder ich, noch meine Eltern, können das nämlich bezahlen.



Rein aus meiner Erfahrung lebt ein Student, sofern er nicht aus reichen Verhältnissen kommt, auf Jahre hinaus in eher mickrigen Verhältnissen, im Gegensatz zu einem Azubi. Zwar mag es Studienkredite geben, aber ich persönlich würde den nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Ich hätte keinen Bock, mit mehreren 10.000€ in der Miese ins Berufsleben zu starten. Interressant ist auch, dass damit für genau die, die diesen Kredit benötigen, das Studieren nochmal teurer wird.
Die Bachelor-Studiengänge tun ihr übriges, da wird einem auch noch die Chance genommen, nebenbei zu Arbeiten. Zumindest wenn man zu den faulen Säcken gehört, die die Nacht zum Schlafen verschwenden wollen. Nicht bedacht wird auch die Tatsache, dass die wenigsten Studenten in der Umgebung der Uni leben, da kommen nochmal die Kosten der Wohnung und des täglichen Lebens dazu.

Meine Meinung zum Thema Studiengebühren.


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Die Bachelor-Studiengänge tun ihr übriges, da wird einem auch noch die Chance genommen, nebenbei zu Arbeiten. Zumindest wenn man zu den faulen Säcken gehört, die die Nacht zum Schlafen verschwenden wollen.



Wie bitte???

hast du schonmal einen Bachelor Studiengang (Will heißen den richtigen an einer Berufsakademie, und nicht das wischiwaschie an der Fachhochschule) gemacht??? ich schon und ich weiß nicht wo man da jetz noch was dazuverdienen bräuchte... zumal in einem Bachelor-Studiengang mit 60 Wochenstunden und mehr keine Zeit dazu lässt...

zudem wüsste ich auch nicht wo denn ein Regelstudium alleine 10000 Euro an Studiengebühren verschlingt...

auch klar sein sollte, das heutzutage eben auch wege von mehr als einer Stunde akzeptabel sind, und keineswegs "unzumutbar"

manche hier sollten sich erstmal informieren wie das ganze früher war... dann würden viele hier ganz schnell die klappe halten...


----------



## DOTL (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

De facto ist es so, dass seit Einfuehrung der Studiengebuehren die Neueinschreibungen von Studenten zurueckgegangen sind, so fern man der aktuellen Studie, welche Schavan kuerzlich veroeffentlichte, Glauben schenken darf. Insofern scheinen sich die Studiengebuehren durchaus zum negativen auf die Entscheidung, ob man studieren soll, auszuwirken.

Allerdings, verglichen mit anderen Staaten sind die Studiengebuehren fast schon als Witz zu bezeichnen, zumindest wenn man nur die reinen Finanzwerte gegeneinander vergleicht. In Deutschland zahlt man (je nach Bundesland) als Spitzensatz 1000 Euro/Jahr + Studentenwerksbeitrag. Im Nachbarland Frankreich kostet dich das Ganze, je nach Uni, ein paar Tausender im Jahr. In den USA kann man mit rund 35.000/Jahr (je nach Uni auch das doppelte) rechnen. Allerdings gibt es in den USA verschiedene Moeglichkeiten eines Stipendiums, wodurch die Saetze etwas reduziert werden.
Zu den Gebuehren kommen natuerlich noch die jeweiligen Kosten fuer den Lebensunterhalt hinzu. Laut einer obiger Studie muss ein Student in Deutschland durchschnittlich rund 700 Euro/Monat rechnen. 

Ich denke, ein grosses Problem der Studiengebuehren in Deutschland ist, dass diese teilweise uebereilt eingefuehrt wurden. Auch werden die Beitraege ueber Jahre schon verplant, so dass dann bei Abweichungen deutliche Loecher entstehen. Jenes zeigt sich gerade durch den Rueckgang der Neueinschreibungen.
Ein weiteres, sehr grosses Problem ist, dass die Studiengebuehren im Grunde keinen Mehrwert fuer die Universitaeten darstellen. In den letzten Jahren gingen die oeffentlichen Zuschuesse an Hochschulen deutlich zuerueck, weswegen die Beitreage jene Ruecknahme lediglich kompensieren. Wirklich grosse Spruenge kann sich keine Uni leisten.
Weiterhin besteht das Problem, dass durch die Gebuehren eine gewisse Leistungserwartung seitens der Hochschulen abverlangt wird. Sprich, da man nun 500 Euro pro Semester leisten muss, erwarten viele Studenten auch einen erheblichen Gegenwert. Diese Erwartungshaltung kann dann schnell getruebt werden, sobald man merkt, dass die Gebuehren eben nicht fuer alles reichen, was man sich gerne wuenscht.

Naturwissenschaftliche Faecher zahlen mit Abstand zu jenen Faechern, welche mit den grossten Kosten an den Unis verbunden sind. Darum werden die Studengebuehren auch gerne innerhalb der Fakultaeten gegengerechnet. Jedoch zahlen gerade die natur- und wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen Fakultaeten zu jenen, welche durch die enge Kooperation mit der Wirtschaft profitieren. Die Wirtschaft profitiert durch die Forschung, hingegen neigen jene Unternehmen dazu die Unis finanziell zu unterstuetzen. Geht man nach Muechen so findet man dort u.a. o2, Roland Berger und Intel. In Wuerzburg ist es z.B. Aldi, in Erlangen sind es Siemens und versch. Pharmakonzerne.

Uebrigens, gerne werden die hohen Ausgaben an Universitaeten mit den spaeteren Loehnen verglichen. Das Bildungssystem zaehlt auch zu einem der Generationsysteme, aehnlich, wie auch das Rentensystem. Das heisst, diejenigen, die gegenwaertig hierfuer in die Kassen einzahlen bzw. Steuer bezahlen, sind nicht diejenigen, die zum gegenwaertigen Zeitpunkt auch diese Leistungen nutzen. 
Durch die spaeteren Steuerlasten verrechnet es sich aber wieder. Das heisst, dass ein Arzt durch sein hoeheres Einkommen dementsprechend auch eine hoehere Steuerlast traegt. Dadurch wird dann indirekt seine Ausbildung wieder refinanziert. Bei einem Auszubildenden ist es aehnlich, nur weicht das Einkommen und die Steuerlast ab. Jedoch ist die Ausbildung eines Arztes auch teurer als die eines Azubis.


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



exa schrieb:


> witzbold, was hat das denn mit dem Staatlichen Bildungssystem zu tun???


 
Habe ich vom staatlichen Bildungssystem gesprochen?

Du hast mir die Frage gestellt, wo Schule Geld kostet, ich habe sie dir beantwortet.


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



DOTL schrieb:


> De facto ist es so, dass seit Einfuehrung der Studiengebuehren die Neueinschreibungen von Studenten zurueckgegangen sind, so fern man der aktuellen Studie, welche Schavan kuerzlich veroeffentlichte, Glauben schenken darf. Insofern scheinen sich die Studiengebuehren durchaus zum negativen auf die Entscheidung, ob man studieren soll, auszuwirken.



sehe ich nicht so, endlich sind diejenigen weg die einfach mal irgendwas studiert haben, weil man eben keinen bock auf arbeit hat, und nicht weiß was man machen soll; man sollte nämlich das ganze mal an die abgangszahlen koppeln, und schon sieht die sache gaaaaanz anders aus

ich meine wenn ich sehe das in meinem Studiengang gerade mal 30 % den Abschluss machen, weil sich viele einfach mal einschreiben und dann erschrocken feststellen das man sich vielleicht doch mal ernsthaft gedanken machen sollte *bevor* man studieren geht bekomm ich graue haare...



Cattivo schrieb:


> Habe ich vom staatlichen Bildungssystem gesprochen?
> 
> Du hast mir die Frage gestellt, wo Schule Geld kostet, ich habe sie dir beantwortet.


ja und die ganze zeit ging es um staatliche sachen...(hauptpunkt studiengebühren des staates, wegen denen man vorm landtag und nicht vor der villa eines privatmannes protestiert)


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Ich sehe es genauso wie doomfreak, daher spare ich mir einfach mal, nochmal dasselbe zu schreiben.

Studiengebühren machen dann Sinn, wenn das Studium dafür ausgelegt ist. Bei uns wurde nsie Hals über Kopf eingeführt, damit der Start sein Geld in andere schwarze Löcher wie Autobahnmaut, Gesundheitskarte, Transrapid, bankrotte Banken usw. pumpen kann, aber an den Unis hat sich so gut wie nichts geändert.
Da gibt es teils Stundenpläne mit Lücken, die sich dann bis 16 Uhr hinziehen. Unigebäude, die wegen Platzmangel in der Pampas liegen, so wie bei mir, wo man ohne Auto einfach schon 60 Minuten unterwegs ist und durch zwei Tarifzonen fährt. Freie Fahrt für Studenten? Fehlanzeige, gerade mal die Monatskarte gibts zum Ausbildungstarif.

Die StuGeb wandern vermutlich dahin, wo früher das jeweilige Land gezahlt hat. Gebäude, Personal etc. Die einzigen, die davon profitieren, sind die Politiker und Beamten...
Selbst der Präsident der LMU forderte deren Abschaffung. Soviel dazu.

Aber Demos haben sowieso noch nie geholfen. die Leute denken immer, wir würden in einer Demokratie leben, wo das volk irgendwas zu sagen hat in dem Zeitraum zwischen zwei Wahlen. In Wirklichkeit haben wir mehr so eine Art konstitutionelle Lobbyistendiktatur.


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



exa schrieb:


> ja und die ganze zeit ging es um staatliche sachen...(hauptpunkt studiengebühren des staates, wegen denen man vorm landtag und nicht vor der villa eines privatmannes protestiert)


 
Sag mal, willst du mich nicht verstehen? Du hast mich gefragt, wo Schule Geld kostet - fernab vom staatlichen Thema - und ich habe dir geantwortet 

Siehe Posting #15: 





			
				exa schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann kostet schule geld???


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Das Problem ist übrigens nach wie vor kein Neues:
LMU - Zu viele Studenten, zu wenig Platz, zu wenig Personal - Job & Karriere - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## exa (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

@ cattivo:

anscheinend willst du mich auch nicht verstehen, wo war denn jetz dauerhaft die rede von privaten schulen?? die hast nur du eingebracht, generell geht es hier um staatliche bildungsformen

ich hätte auch meine frage so stellen können (so war sie auch gemeint in bezug aufs generelle thema): seit wann kosten öffentliche schulen geld???


----------



## Cattivo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Dauerhaft war überhaupt nicht die Rede von privaten Schulen, deine Frage zielte aber allgemein auf Schulen hin, also zähle ich auch private Schulen dazu. Und die kosten nun einmal Geld. Aber da wir anscheinend diersbezüglich im Kreis drehen und es zu nichts führt, lassen wir die Sache einfach mal stehen jetzt. Haben wohl aneinander vorbei geredet 

Jedenfalls bin ich nachwievor der Meinung, dass Studiengebühren die Qualität des Studiums, zumindest bei mir, nicht verbessern. Die Räume sind zu voll, das Lehrpersonal zu gering und auch sonst könnte an mancher Stelle saniert und nachgebessert werden. Der Link von Adrenaliza belegt das, was ich meine.

Und zum Thema Bachelor: Ich bin selber Bachelor-Student und weiß daher um die Anforderungen, die an einen gestellt werden, um das Studium in einer Zeit von 3 Jahren regelkonform zu beenden. Neben den Referaten, die man fast schon obligatorisch in jedem Seminar halten muss, gesellen sich dann noch die Hausarbeiten und die Fülle an Klausuren - in manchem Semester hört man von Bachelorstudenten, die in 2 Wochen 8 Klausuren schreiben. Was das an Lernaufwand bedeutet, muss ich denke ich mal nicht sagen. Aber das sollte ja jedem Bachelorstudenten vorher bewusst sein, wenn er diese Art von Studium wählt. Nebenbei arbeiten gehen wird da natürlich umso schwerer.


----------



## d00mfreak (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



exa schrieb:


> Wie bitte???
> 
> hast du schonmal einen Bachelor Studiengang (Will heißen den richtigen an einer Berufsakademie, und nicht das wischiwaschie an der Fachhochschule) gemacht??? ich schon und ich weiß nicht wo man da jetz noch was dazuverdienen bräuchte... zumal in einem Bachelor-Studiengang mit 60 Wochenstunden und mehr keine Zeit dazu lässt...



Sry, ich dachte, ich kann auf die Sarkasmus-Tags verzichten 
Und ja, ich mache einen Bachelor-Studiengang in Informatik. Du sagtest ja selbst: Bachelor = 60 Wochenstunden. Ausgelegt ist es aber auf 40 Stunden wöchtenlich, also wie eine normale Arbeitswoche. Wenn du mir erklären kannst, wie man da noch nebenbei was dazuverdienen kann... Selbst ein Professor meinte zu mir, er möchte nicht in unserer Haut stecken.

Nebenbei bemerkt ist dieses System auch super dazu geeignet, später auf dem Arbeitsmarkt  - zumindest anfangs - nix wert zu sein - niemand will einen Studienabgänger ohne Erfahrung. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, wo man die denn bitte während dem Studium hätte sammlen sollen.



> zudem wüsste ich auch nicht wo denn ein Regelstudium alleine 10000 Euro an Studiengebühren verschlingt...



Stimmt, bei uns kostet das Studium etwa 3000€. Aber es ist ja nicht nur die Uni, die bezahlt werden will. Da gibts noch kleine aber feine Posten wie Wohnung, Essen und was man sonst noch für das tägliche Leben braucht, sowie öffentliche Verkehrsmittel um zur Uni zur Wohnung oder nach Hause zu kommen. Wie gesagt, nicht jeder hat das Glück, vis a vis der Uni zu wohnen.



exa schrieb:


> das man sich vielleicht doch mal ernsthaft gedanken machen sollte *bevor* man studieren geht bekomm ich graue haare...



Du erwartest ernsthaft, dass wirklich jeder mit seinen 18 Jahren schon genau weiß, was ihm liegt?



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber Demos haben sowieso noch nie geholfen. die Leute denken immer, wir würden in einer Demokratie leben, wo das volk irgendwas zu sagen hat in dem Zeitraum zwischen zwei Wahlen. In Wirklichkeit haben wir mehr so eine Art konstitutionelle Lobbyistendiktatur.



Einmal alle 5 Jahre ists ne Demokratie, dazwischen gleicht es mehr einer Oligarchie


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Uns wurde Anfangs auch gesagt, dass wir mit einer 40 Stunden Woche, keine Probleme haben müssten im Studium. Das stimmt teilweise auch. Jedoch wenn wirklich jemand auf eine Nebentätigkeit angewiesen ist leidet meistens das Studium. Entweder man zieht es durch mit entsprechend schlechteren Noten oder aber die Regelstudienzeit wird verlängert.

So ist das bei mir. Habe auch einen gut bezahlten Nebenjob. Die Konsequenz ist aber, dass ich nicht 8 Semester brauche, sondern 9 oder 10. Gefallen tut mir das auch nicht. Aber in Anbetracht, das ich einer der jüngeren im 3. Semester bin (Durchschnitt 24), kann ich mir ein Jahr extra leisten.

Zudem wird uns gesagt, dass Praktika absolut notwendig sind. Wann ist dafür Zeit? In den Semesterferien. Wer hat da noch Zeit? Richtig, die Konkurrenz aus den eigenen Reihen. Wonach wird bemessen, wenn keine Berufserfahrung vorhanden ist? Richtig an den Noten.

Zudem ist es auch in unserem Bachelor so, dass am Ende des Semesters neun bis zehn Prüfungen anstehen. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, selbst wenn man in der Vorlesungszeit seine 40 Stunden ansetzt, kommt man trotzdem nicht hin. Man kann sich auf rund 2/3 der Fächer voll konzentrieren. Für den Rest ist aber keine Zeit mehr.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin in einem Studiengang (Business Law), indem die Durchfallquoten extrem sind, aber man kommt mit "normalen" Einsatz durch. Nur eben nicht mit 2,0.


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

also ich habe meine arbeit sicher


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Also ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen die studiengebühren, klar ist das schon nich wenig geld, aber wenn mans wirklich mit anderen ländern vergleicht...

ABER, wenn ich da an so aktionen denke wie bei uns in Aachen, wo ein riesen Gebäude neu gebaut wird (laut auflistung teilweise von den gebühren) und das dann zur hälfte nicht genutzt werden kann aufgrund einnes Baufehlers  , da wird mir echt anders 

Und leider geben nur die wenigste institute preis was sie mit den Gebühren anfangen, eine handvoll veröffentlicht das auf ihrer institutsseite, was ich sehr possitiv finde, das sind aber leider nur ausnahmen...

Schade finde ich es auch das uns so viele versprechen gemacht wurden in Aachen ( W-Lan ausbau, mehr steckdosen in lernräumen, bestand der Bibiothek soll aufgestockt werden und ich weiß nicht was es alles war...), aber gesehen habe ich davon noch nichts, wirklich gar nichts!!!

Jediglich die öffnungszeiten einiger Bibiotheken wurde verlängert  

Im großen und ganzen sehe ich es leider so genau so  
->


Cattivo schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bin ich nachwievor der Meinung, dass Studiengebühren die Qualität des Studiums, zumindest bei mir, nicht verbessern. Die Räume sind zu voll, das Lehrpersonal zu gering und auch sonst könnte an mancher Stelle saniert und nachgebessert werden. Der Link von Adrenaliza belegt das, was ich meine.


Das problem mit vollen räumen und zu wenig Lehrpersonal gibts bei uns auch 


Wenn die Gebühren sinnvoll verwendet werden würden (werden sie zum teil schon, aber mit sicherheit nur zum teil) , dann wäre ich schon zu frieden!


----------



## HeX (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Mein Prof meinte mal, die Zeit die wir in der Uni verbringen sollten wir am selben Tag nochmal zuhause für die Uni investieren... so gesehen müsste ich immer Dienstags 18 Stunden nur am lernen sein. Wer Nebenjob hat geht dann auch mal 4 Stunden Arbeiten und dann hat man noch 2 Stunden um zu schlafen. Das sieht dann für nicht Studenten so aus als würden wir ab und zu uns mal ne Vorlesung anhören und den Rest Partys feiern und faullenzen... dabei machen wir Teilweise mehr als so ein Azubi


----------



## gettohomie (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

als stundent hat man doch auch ferien da gehen die meisten arbeiten


----------



## Adrenalize (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



gettohomie schrieb:


> als stundent hat man doch auch ferien da gehen die meisten arbeiten


Nein, wir haben eine "vorlesungsfreie Zeit", in der meistens diverse Praktikas, Seminare, Prüfungen und andere lustige Sachen stattfinden, war zumindest bei mir so. Allerdings bleibt in den Ferien zumindest ein wenig Zeit zum Jobben, während  der Vorlesungszeit ist es oft kaum möglich.

Das Wort "Semesterfieren" hat sich afaik irgendwer ausgedacht, in der Unibürokratie gibts das nicht, zumindest nicht an meiner Uni.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



exa schrieb:


> jetz hätt ich noch gerne eine begründung warum das in der schulzeit sein muss^^



Versuch mal eine große Demo zum Berufsverkehr durchzuführen 



Fifadoc schrieb:


> laut Grundgesetz haben wir in Deutschland ein RECHT auf Bildung. Die Studiengebühren verletzen dieses nicht, somit ist ein Streik zwar schön und gut, aber ohne Grundlage.



Es gibt aber auch den Anspruch, den Zugang zu Bildung vom sozialen Status zu entkoppeln. 
(was nicht zuletzt auch aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht Sinn macht)



> Mehr Personal ist super und wäre klasse, aber das ist widersinnig, wenn man keine Studiengebühren haben will. Bildung kostet nunmal Geld.



Studiengebühren in ihrer heutigen (für die Studenten schon sehr problematischen) Höhe tragen so wenig zum Uni-Haushalt bei, dass man sie sich auch sparen kann.
(Hat z.B. Berkley auch ganz konsequent umgesetzt: Studiengebühren abgeschafft, weil der Verlust an intellektuellem Potential durch den massiv eingeschränkten Kreis potentieller Studenten mehr Nachteile hat, als die Einnahmen Vorteile bringen können)



> Chancengleichheit!
> Seit wann kann in Deutschland nicht jeder Abiturient studieren? Jeder kann etwas studieren, wenn er Abitur hat. Die kosten müssen halt durch Kredite gedeckt werden, aber das ist nicht rechtswiedrig.



Nicht rechtswiedrig, aber alles andere als vergleichbare Chancen.
Die Kosten für ein Studium (einschließlich Lebenserhaltskosten min. 70000€) rein aus Krediten zu finanzieren, geht mit einem extrem hohen persönlichen Risiko einher und hat selbst im Erfolgsfall massive Nachteile.
Erfolg (im Sinne von "sehr gut bezahlter Job") ist aber in vielen Studienfächern alles andere garantiert, ein großer Teil der Studenten würde sich bis an ihr Lebensenden verschulden.




Fifadoc schrieb:


> also ich halte studiengebühren vom prinzip her sogar fair.
> Azubis zahlen steuern und tragen damit einen Teil der Ausbildungskosten selbst.



Du wolltest sicherlich schreiben
"Azubis kriegen einen Teil ihres Zeitaufwandes vergütet", oder?

Ich persönlich finde es alles andere als fair, wenn bei gleichem Aufwand so große Unterschiede im Einkommen sind.
(Geld, dass ein Azubi im Monat so ~frei ausgeben kann: Bei sparsamen Wirtschaften *+*x00€. Geld, dass ein Student im Monat ~frei ausgeben kann: *-*x00€)



> Die Ausbildung EINES Mediziners kostest 100.000€. bezahlen tuen das u.a. die Azubis, die arbeiten gehen. Fair ist das nicht gerade.



Stimmt. Bezahlen sollten es die, die Geld haben und von der Ausbildung von Medizinern profitieren - kranke Leute mit Job.
Nicht Studenten.
Die können es nämlich schlichtweg nicht.



> Trotz studiengebühren übernimmt ein Mediziner nichtmal 10% der Kosten für seine Ausbildung selbst.



Nichtmal 1%.
Nichtmal ein Geisteswissenschaftler in einer reinen Buch-Disziplin mit Massenveranstaltungen (dass laufende Kosten 1Prof/500Studenten, n Bibliothekar, n paar Hiwis und Gebäude) finanziert direkt die Kosten, die er verursacht.
Sonst könnten wir uns vor Privatunis kaum retten.



> Es ist aber richtig, dass die Gebühren falsch verteilt werden. Nur da lohnt ein Streik an der Uni/Schule gar nichts. Die Verteilung der Gelder macht der Landtag, aber das hab ich schonmal gesagt



Afaik ist es Bundesweit so, dass die Ausgestaltung, Eintreibung und Aufteilung der Studiengebühren den Unis unterliegt.

Allerdings ist das halt auch nicht das Problem, die Gelder, die einen Unterschied machen würden, müssten vom Land kommen.

Warum man das ganze nun "Streik" nutzt, wenn Studenten/Schüler eine Demo machen...
Vielleicht weil "Demos" traditioneller Weise von Leuten gemacht werden, die sich über Sachen beschweren, denen sie "nur" idealistisch verbunden sind (z.B. atommüllfreie umwelt) und "Streiks" von Leuten gemacht werden, deren Existenz durch Entscheidungen übergeordneter Schichten (Arbeitgeber, Land) gefährdet ist.



exa schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so, endlich sind diejenigen weg die einfach mal irgendwas studiert haben, weil man eben keinen bock auf arbeit hat, und nicht weiß was man machen soll; man sollte nämlich das ganze mal an die abgangszahlen koppeln, und schon sieht die sache gaaaaanz anders aus
> 
> ich meine wenn ich sehe das in meinem Studiengang gerade mal 30 % den Abschluss machen, weil sich viele einfach mal einschreiben und dann erschrocken feststellen das man sich vielleicht doch mal ernsthaft gedanken machen sollte *bevor* man studieren geht bekomm ich graue haare...



Also in meinem Umfeld hören die Leute, die sich keine Gedanken gemacht haben, innerhalb des ersten, spätestens zweiten Semesters auf. Kosten sind also sehr gering (genauso wie bei den ach-so-schlimmen Langzeitstudenten, die nur zu Hause sitzen - und dem Uni-Haushalt somit eigentlich egal sein können)
Die Leute, die sich "einfach mal einschreiben" und über lange Zeit dabeibleiben, sind dagegen durchgängig "sponsored by Daddy", denn wer sehen muss, wo er überhaupt ein bißchen Geld herbekommt, für den ist studieren nicht so angenehm, dass er das just for fun macht.
Das können sich nur Leute erlauben, die andersseitig abgesichert sind - und genau die bleiben dann auch mehrheitlich übrig, wenn man Studiengebühren einführt.
(Mir sind schon ein paar begegnet, die studieren mit dem Karriereziel "gut verdienender Ehemann, der eine gebildete Frau verlangt", Vorbild: Eltern - bitte???)


----------



## Genim2008 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Der Streik wurde von irgendwelchen Sozialistisch aktiven Gruppen organisiert. Die die Schüler morgen ausnutzen, da jeder gerne frei hat. Den meisten ist es doch egal für was sie streiken nen tag frei ist nen tag frei xD. Man soll sich für kleinere Klassen, kostenlose Bildung sowie die Abschaffung des dreigliedrigen Schulsystems und des Abiturs nach zwölf Jahren einsetzen. Von Offiziellenseiten kann sich niemand dafür einsetzten, da die ganze Geschichte ein wenig dubios ist.  Die Telefonnr. ist die Nummer "Der Linken" und ein Impressum gibts auch nicht. Auch rechtlich darf ein Schüler nicht während der Schulzeit streiken. Mit einem Eintrag ins Zeugnis kann ein Schüler rechnen. naja ich bin auch Schüler und würd ja gerne nen Tag frei haben xD aber 1. will ich weiter auf nen Gymnasium gehen und 2. schreib ich an dem Tag ne Klausur und könnt dann auf 0P. hoffen  

MFG


----------



## Sk1ll3r (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



gettohomie schrieb:


> ich wohne in dresden und wir haben auch schon gestreikt
> weil der bildungsminister uns die gelder für schulmaterial kürzen wollte und wir kammen auch so kaum hin
> 
> hat trotzdem nicht gebraucht auser ein paar euro
> ...



komme auch aus dresden.. sag... kann ich morgen einfach zuhause bleiben?


----------



## theLamer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Genim2008 schrieb:


> Der Streik wurde von irgendwelchen Sozialistisch aktiven Gruppen organisiert. Die die Schüler morgen ausnutzen, da jeder gerne frei hat. Den meisten ist es doch egal für was sie streiken nen tag frei ist nen tag frei xD. Man soll sich für kleinere Klassen, kostenlose Bildung sowie die Abschaffung des dreigliedrigen Schulsystems und des Abiturs nach zwölf Jahren einsetzen. Von Offiziellenseiten kann sich niemand dafür einsetzten, da die ganze Geschichte ein wenig dubios ist.  Die Telefonnr. ist die Nummer "Der Linken" und ein Impressum gibts auch nicht. Auch rechtlich darf ein Schüler nicht während der Schulzeit streiken. Mit einem Eintrag ins Zeugnis kann ein Schüler rechnen. naja ich bin auch Schüler und würd ja gerne nen Tag frei haben xD aber 1. will ich weiter auf nen Gymnasium gehen und 2. schreib ich an dem Tag ne Klausur und könnt dann auf 0P. hoffen
> 
> MFG



Jap, ich auch...
Vor allem halte ich nix von populistischen Parolen und Forderungen und behaupte mal, fast kein einziger Schüler könnte vernünftige Argumente für seine Teilnahme and der Demo vorweisen...


----------



## Genim2008 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Besonders geil war heut, dass nen Paar Kollegen erzählt haben, dass welche nicht einfach nach Haus gefahren sind sonder ehrlich da gestreikt haben . Jetzt frag ich mich nur wollen die net mehr auf Gymnasium gehen? xD Müssen doch gar nicht protestieren sonder können gleich auf die Gesamtschule wechseln xD


----------



## gettohomie (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



Sk1ll3r schrieb:


> komme auch aus dresden.. sag... kann ich morgen einfach zuhause bleiben?



warum ? wegen was den ?


----------



## DOTL (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Wenn das die logische Konsequenz eines "Schülerstreiks" ist, dann sollte man eigentlich alles daran setzen, um die Bildung noch weiter zu intensvieren und darauf setzen, dass die Kinder überhaupt lernen und begreifen, was sie da eigentlich anstellen. Sowas ist einfach nur unbegreifbar. 13jährige Kids? Menchenskinder... 

Ansonsten, welche ernsthaften Gründe haben Schüler, um den Unterricht zu schwänzen und zu streiken? Zudem gilt nach wie vor die Schulpflicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Das ist wohl eher die logische Konsequenz von Alkohol, Lust auf Krawall und Autonomen... 

Alles drei Punkte, die nach mehr Bildung verlangen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



DOTL schrieb:


> Wenn das die logische Konsequenz eines "Schülerstreiks" ist, dann sollte man eigentlich alles daran setzen, um die Bildung noch weiter zu intensvieren und darauf setzen, dass die Kinder überhaupt lernen und begreifen, was sie da eigentlich anstellen. Sowas ist einfach nur unbegreifbar. 13jährige Kids? Menchenskinder...
> 
> Ansonsten, welche ernsthaften Gründe haben Schüler, um den Unterricht zu schwänzen und zu streiken? Zudem gilt nach wie vor die Schulpflicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher die logische Konsequenz von Alkohol, Lust auf Krawall und Autonomen...
> 
> Alles drei Punkte, die nach mehr Bildung verlangen



Ja, das war wirklich traurig 

Solche Vollidioten verstören den ganzen Zweck der Demo. Und was sie da kaputt gemacht haben, wissen die wahrscheinlich auch nur aus der Zeitung.

edit: das eine Transparent fand ich gut. Das mit dem baufälligen Schulgebäude und dem Spruch "marode Bank müsste man sein".


----------



## STSLeon (14. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*

Hab nur kurz in hier reingelesen muss was zu den Studiengebühren anmerken. An meiner Hochschule (BW) merkt man es deutlich. Es werden mehr Dozenten eingestellt, Tutorien sind kostenlos und die IT Ausstattung wurde merklich verbessert. Ebenso das Angebot der Bücherei, nicht nur bei den Büchern sondern auch bei Datendanken und Öffnungszeiten. Ich würde die Studiengebühren nicht mehr abschaffen wollen, sie müssen nur für jeden ohne wenn und aber finanzierbar sein. Wer 7 Semester studiert braucht 3500€+ Zinsen. Ich finde das ist in Ordnung und man sollte froh sein dass wir keine Englisch/Amerikanisch/Australischen Verhältnisse haben


----------



## Sk1ll3r (19. November 2008)

*AW: Schülerstreik Mittwoch 12 November*



gettohomie schrieb:


> warum ? wegen was den ?


Ich meinte damit den Schülerstreik ;D


----------

